
Nomads at last - maurycy
http://www.economist.com/surveys/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10950394
======
nazgulnarsil
this falls in line with the idea that computers of tomorrow might be what a
keyboard is to a computer today.

any individual computer will be just a tool used to connect to your online
virtual desktop.

can this already be done with windows virtual machine?

~~~
michael_dorfman
Sure, but I think there's more to it than that-- if you take the promise
"ubiquitous computing" seriously, there's a lot of potential input/output
devices available besides a traditional keyboard/mouse/monitor.

